
Graal and Truffle (2016) - tosh
https://blog.plan99.net/graal-truffle-134d8f28fb69
======
andrewbinstock
Fairly old article. A _lot_ has happened since then with these technologies.

~~~
TeeWEE
Could you give more detail. A follow up article. Is GraalVM build ontop of
this?

~~~
chrisseaton
Endless resources here [https://github.com/neomatrix369/awesome-
graal](https://github.com/neomatrix369/awesome-graal) and here
[https://www.graalvm.org/community/publications/](https://www.graalvm.org/community/publications/).

